# Custom Sleeve for Kangertech Subtank Nano



## Herco (7/9/16)

Hello Everyone!

Iv'e had my kangertech nano for awhile now, and I am mostly satisfied. However it has been chipping badly due to me dropping it, a lot. This is due to it being too small for my hands, something im used too , and the mod's slippery surface (something else im used too as well.  )...

I first wrapped it in vinyl, which hid the chip marks and solved the 'slipperyness'.

Yesterday I got a Tornado Nano. It works well enough with the small subtank nano, but it has big overhang on the mod.







I decided on making a leather sleeve, as this will protect the mod, make it bigger and it will reduce the overhang of the normal sized tanks. The result turned out very well!

No more slipping out of my hand. No more overhang. It also look really unique, which I kind of like...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## kev mac (8/9/16)

Herco said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Iv'e had my kangertech nano for awhile now, and I am mostly satisfied. However it has been chipping badly due to me dropping it, a lot. This is due to it being too small for my hands, something im used too , and the mod's slippery surface (something else im used too as well.  )...
> 
> ...


Liking it!Good job!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Judging from the stitching I'm guessing you have worked with leather quite a bit before?  It is actually a really awesome cover, well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Judging from the stitching I'm guessing you have worked with leather quite a bit before?  It is actually a really awesome cover, well done!



Thank you for the compliment! I actually started leather work about 3 months ago. I have limited tools but slowly growing the collection. I spent many hours infront of the TV stitching leather offcuts together to get a perfect stitch. This was my first cross stitch attempt. Its getting there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Herco said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I actually started leather work about 3 months ago. I have limited tools but slowly growing the collection. I spent many hours infront of the TV stitching leather offcuts together to get a perfect stitch. This was my first cross stitch attempt. Its getting there.


Personally I love a cross-stitch on leather, I think the bold, obvious pattern suits the rugged natural impression that leather gives.


----------



## Herco (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Personally I love a cross-stitch on leather, I think the bold, obvious pattern suits the rugged natural impression that leather gives.



I agree with you 100%! It is also much simpler than a normal stitch... The reason why it is not seen often in handmade leather goods, is due to it being a weak stitch. When stitching leather together, you usually overlap them and stitch up with a saddle stitch. A cross stitch is only effective when you want to stitch leather parallel to each other, making it a perfect option for sleeves! 

The stitch really does look great, even better in person. Without it I think the cover would have just been 'another sleeve'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (8/9/16)

Looks good, I have a friend who made mine for me a while ago and its still being used daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Wyvern said:


> Looks good, I have a friend who made mine for me a while ago and its still being used daily.
> 
> View attachment 66814
> View attachment 66815


A truly unique setup! Love it @Wyvern !


----------



## Wyvern (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> A truly unique setup! Love it @Wyvern !


Thanks @Stosta, I am getting her to make me a blue sleeve next for the cuboid as well as one for the pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (8/9/16)

Wyvern said:


> Looks good, I have a friend who made mine for me a while ago and its still being used daily.
> 
> View attachment 66814
> View attachment 66815



That looks great! I see your friend also had a tough time cutting out the firing button! I had a blunt knife when cutting out my screen... So version 2 should be out in a few weeks. I also need to get some red thread!


----------

